# Duyuru > Siyaset >  mhp izmir mitingi için arama sonuçları

## anau2

http://www.dailymotion.com/tr/releva...1#video=xz6vvu

----------


## anau2

http://www.dailymotion.com/tr/releva...1#video=xz6hug

----------


## anau2



----------


## anau2



----------


## anau2



----------


## anau2



----------

